# Game Thread: Wednesday Nov. 15 @ Celtics



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (4-3) - Boston Celtics (1-5)*

*Time*: 7:30 Eastern
*Venue*: TD Banknorth Garden
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Danny Granger | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Jeff Foster | Marquis Daniels | Darrell Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 - Broken Finger

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Al Harrington 18.9
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 7.8
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.1
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.71 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.17
*FG% * - Rawle Marshall 70
*FT%* - Rawle Marshall 92.9
*3PT%* - Darrell Armstrong 57.9










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Sebastian Telfair | Delonte West | Paul Pierce | Ryan Gomes | Kendrick Perkins*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Tony Allen | Gerald Green | Michael Olowokandi*

*Injuries*

 Strained Lower Back 

 Appendectomy 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Paul Pierce 26.3
*Rebounds* - Paul Pierce 11.7
*Assists *- Paul Pierce 4
*Steals *- Michael Olowokand 1.5
*Blocks* - Kendrick Perkins 1.67
*FG% * - Al Jefferson 53.6
*FT%* - Delonte West 100
*3PT%* - Gerald Green 66.7



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 2-1
Road: 2-2
Overall: 4-3 (2nd in Central, 6th in East, 13th in NBA)

Boston Celtics
Home: 1-3
Road: 0-2
Overall: 1-5 (5th in Atlantic, 15th in East, 30th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 25.5 ppg in last 2 games*








*- 19 points in last game*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Danny Granger/Stephen Jackson vs. Paul Pierce

Games vs. Celtics this year:

None

Average Score:

Celtics- 0
Pacers- 0

Prediction:

Pacers 105
Celtics 94


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 95
celtics 88


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 99; celtics 90


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 96
Celtics - 92


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 97

Celtics 90


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 93
Celtics 86


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I may be at this game. I'll let you guys know.

Pacers 105
Celtics 90


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

*Pacers 99
Celts 90* :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

bbasok said:


> *Pacers 99
> Celts 90* :clap: :cheers: :banana:


Guess taken by Jermaniac Fan.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Indy 109...C's 90


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 107
Celtics: 94


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Haha yeah I'll be at the game tonight in Boston. I'll be wearing my retro JO jersey. Giddy up.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Haha yeah I'll be at the game tonight in Boston. I'll be wearing my retro JO jersey. Giddy up.


Have fun! :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO actually posts up and hits a layup, then contests a Pierce layup, and TInsley makes a nice pass to Harrington for another layup. Harrington for 3, and it's 7-0 1 minute and 30 seconds in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger hustles well, which leads to a horrible shot by Jackson, which goes in. 12-5 3 minutes in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal with an awesome block on Szczerbiak, then Granger/Marshall also one together. Nevertheless, Boston scores, and it's 15-14 them with under 6 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

JO is the only one playing d


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

JO blocks a shot - 4 people stand around and let the Celtics get a rebound, story of the first qtr.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Did Brian Scalabrine just completely spin around Jeff Foster? Wow.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome up and under reverse layup by Daniels. I didn't think he could even get to the other side.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

I dont know why the hell Jasikavicus plays. He is horrible, 1-16 the last 3 games. I thought players were supposed to earn their minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How hard is it to not let Boston get inside? If they'd actually hit most of their shots inside, we'd probably be down by 10+.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Denari sounded horrible when I first heard him, but he's been growing on me since. I thought I'd hate him, but I really do like him as an announcer so far. He's quicker than Al Albert and doesn't have the long pauses, but I do miss the nicknames. Hurricane Harrington, Feisty Foster, etc.

51-46 Boston with 10:30 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pierce nails a 3 to extend Boston's lead to 12. Can we get Orien Greene in there, at least? I mean, he does provide defense.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers down 23 after Tinsley's "flagrant" foul. The team is horrible right now. Hopefully we'll see more than a minute of Greene after we get down by 30.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

No effort out there, they gave up at the start of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, Jermaine O'Neal, for once, is the only one giving effort on defense, and even if we could rebound, the Celtics steal the ball from us almost every time down the floor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster, Harrison, Marshall, Greene, and Saras. Maybe this lineup will try harder. Sarunas hits a jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Orien Greene dribbles all the way to the basket for a layup. He misses, but was fouled. Oh wow. We just missed like 4 tip-in opportunities.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Kendrick Perkins elbows Orien Greene and gets a technical! Yeah! Well, Greene was called for a foul, but at least he helped us get another point on the board.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha an awesome block by Greene from behind! He's filling up the statline: 1 point, 1 foul, 1 turnover, 1 block, and 1 assist.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jasikevicius hits another jumper from about the same area. Hopefully he can get his stroke back, because we need him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marshall gets a steal and stumbles into a make and the foul.

107-85 now with under 2 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

David Harrison rejects a potentially awesome dunk by Greene. Marshall stumbles again, but this time into a travel.

Marquis Daniels earns player of the game with 15 points and 3 steals. Eh?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

What are the Celtics doing trying to score with 13 seconds left? Greene swats Tony Allen to prevent the ego-killing dunk. I think I have a new favorite Pacer: Orien Greene.

Sarunas Jasikevicius hits a 3 with .2 seconds left!!! And we still lose by 26.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 114-88 Celtics

Pacers Fan- 37
Auggie- 33
Jermaniac Fan- 35
Pacersthebest- 30
rock747- 33
Box Man- 33
StephenJackson- 41
bbasok- DQ'd for guessing the same as Jermaniac Fan
Pacerholic- 45
#16is#1- 39

Winner- Pacersthebest

His 3rd so far. Yikes, we have an early favorite.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers Rebounds: 33
Celtics Rebounds: 53

Pacers FG%: 38.3
Celtics FG%: 50.0


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 114-88 Celtics
> 
> Pacers Fan- 37
> Auggie- 33
> ...



Haha, winning with 30 points difference is pretty nice. I rather had won though.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 114-88 Celtics
> 
> His 3rd so far. Yikes, we have an early favorite.


Where can I find the winners till now?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yikes. I was at this game and it was probable the worst Pacers game I have ever been to. No, it WAS the worst Pacers game I have ever been too. What an effortless attempt at a basketball game. The only fun thing was watching JO block the crap out of people. Other than that: horrible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Where can I find the winners till now?


In the stickied Archive thread.


----------

